

Idiocy and brilliance of American policy toward entrepreneurs - riffer
http://scobleizer.com/2010/07/30/idiocy-and-brilliance-of-american-policy-toward-entrepreneurs/

======
tptacek
And why you should be wary of sound-bite-driven public policy: while most
reasonable people will agree that the MIT-educated top Burmese scholar should
be able to work in the US, nobody has proposed a mechanism to extend a visa to
her that isn't fraught.

The "Startup Visa" program Scoble pumps here is a good example. It designates
--- officially --- a specific class of financier as a gatekeeper to
immigration.

The US H1-B program is actually _less_ freighted with conflicted and/or
incoherent incentives than the VC-centric "startup visa" (if you lose your
H1-B job, you at least have several overtly specified options to change your
status and get another H1-B spot without dealing with the cap). And the H1-B
program is notorious.

